# Scent-lifting machine - "Quackery?"



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What do y'all think? I've never seen it used, but it seems pretty far-fetched to me. Be sure to read page 2 of the article also.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-scent7dec07,1,29851.story?page=1


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember seeing a demonstration on the STU several years ago. At the time, I thought the demo was fixed and said so. It was kind of like watching a drug demo with the handler knowing where the target is. Just didn't look right. I've never been convinced of it's worth.

DFrost


----------

